# Name that faucet



## eagleplumbing99 (Sep 19, 2013)

I took a picture of this tub/shower valve into the plumbing supply shop. The valve itself has no brand markings. The only markings on the face-plate says are H and C, Open at the top, and Tub at the bottom.

The supply shop said it's either an older Delta push button diverter or an Eljer.

Any guesses?

I also was not able to locate a set screw to remove the handle, might be an adventure. :thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Old Delta ..time for Moentrol to protects your trade.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Lift the handle straight up and look underneath...

But hell yea... Sell em a new pressure balanced mixer...


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Delta 600 series

You can still get trim for that in chrome with ease. If you rebuild it buy a new bonnet nut and just cut off the old one. Most of the time they don't want to screw off..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Lift the handle straight up and look underneath...
> 
> But hell yea... Sell em a new pressure balanced mixer...


Damn right..MOENTROL. not that crappy Moen postitemp stuff.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Careful with that Bonnet Nut...

Here's what you'll be breaking... 

http://lockeplumbing.com/detail.asp?c=Bathroom%20Faucets&s=Tub%20And%20Shower%20Faucets&s2=&sku=DEL-600-BODY&r1=WHE-USS25C&r2=&r3=

Warm it up with the torch and don't grip it too tight...


----------



## eagleplumbing99 (Sep 19, 2013)

You know how landlords can be.... I told him I'd try some seats/washers/springs etc...but if that didn't fix we'd need to look at replacing the entire valve. I told him it was his choice but if it was me I'd replace the valve.

He said, "Let's replace the washers, it's not that bad of a leak, I'm _sure_ that will fix it..." 

I told him I'd call him after I was finished to let him know how it turned out, again he said, "replacing the washers will suffice..." 

Would be nice to be able to work with customers that actually want to fix the issues not put band-aids on the problems. I guess it takes all kinds.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

eagleplumbing99 said:


> You know how landlords can be.... I told him I'd try some seats/washers/springs etc...but if that didn't fix we'd need to look at replacing the entire valve. I told him it was his choice but if it was me I'd replace the valve.
> 
> He said, "Let's replace the washers, it's not that bad of a leak, I'm sure that will fix it..."
> 
> ...


Ya gonna break those little stupid Delta tubings between the faucet body and then it'll be on ur head and money to replace for free.. not worth the psycloghy(sp) afterthought effect.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Broken quite a few of them..

Torch did work on one of them.

Never had much luck rebuilding, I'd always push to replace with a quote of in and out change out at 2 hours depending on wall finish. Made them aware it could be more involved if I just patched on it.

I had two Deltas, I think 500s in my house. One sprung a leak a couple of months ago and I introduced my son into the plumbing trade with his first shower valve change out. He solders pretty well for a 4 year old. Lol


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I have had decent luck repairing Deltas. The important part is to watch the cartridge inside while turning the bonnet nut. If the cartridge begins to twist even the slightest, bail right away. I always warm the customer of this possibility. before I touch it. The valve MUST be replaced at this point. A torch on the nut helps, but you have to plan to replace the nut due to the melted plastic parts inside. Finish is also shot then, but I doubt the landlord cares too much about that. At that point, you are beginning to see the bill rise to the point that replacement becomes a better option. I would give it a try, but with extreme caution. 

My .02


----------



## eagleplumbing99 (Sep 19, 2013)

Good news! Bonnet Nut played nice, washers and springs did the trick. Landlord is happy no more leaking valve.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

eagleplumbing99 said:


> Good news! Bonnet Nut played nice, washers and springs did the trick. Landlord is happy no more leaking valve.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Charge more for the repair and replacement looks better.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have also been able to cut diagonally across the bonnet to unscrew it. A lot of times you don't even have to cut all the way thru it to get it to back off. Did you grease the bonnet when you put it back on?


----------

